# I want to stop... he doesn't want to...



## wildheart

I have been reading quite a bit of threads.... I will admit my head is now deurmekaar (spinning) and I feel further than closer to making a choice. 

Details are I am a chain smoker, even wake up during the night to smoke. Been at it for 32 years now. Husband the same except he sleeps like a baby at night (me very jealous haha). 

I was dying for a smoke inside East Rand Mall over the weekend when a couple walked past blowing 'smoke'. My eyes were glued to the puff of smoke and then I had to find an exit fast to go kill an analog. (My first time using that word!) 

Husband has no idea that I want to change 'us' to vaping.... So I need something simple, effective, hassle free, as close to an analog as possible that doesn't give problems. In other words I want an analog in vapor style or as close as possible to it. We are both technical orientated so a bit of assembling or whatever will be ok as long as it is not too time consuming because I have non to my disposal. I did see suggestions for Eleaf - iStick Pico Kit and found it on thevapery. Would you recommend that to us as well and is thevapery the best site to buy from? We are currently on 12 mg tar so I need something similar, if there is something like that. Any suggestions please? 

My goal is to get us both off analogs before we go to visit my daughter in Ireland in July.

Lastly I do not want to visit a shop, I prefer online shopping. Any suggestions will greatly be appreciated. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## boxerulez

Go to twisp and get yourself a Clearo 2. Probably the closest quality device to a cigarette and the liquids they sell can be substituted with liquids from the supermarket. Quite a few around that sell e-sense liquids which are correct for the tiwsp device.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## craigb

Hey there

I don't have the pico, but it is highly recommended. You can't go wrong. Just remember to get an external charger and extra batteries. It sucks when you can't vape cos the device is plugged in.

My online vendor of choice is Sir Vape, but we are spoiled rotten with excellent vendors around here. Take a look at the participationg vendors on the forum and they will do good by you.

As far as the juice goes, maybe try buying at least 6mg. An idea would be to buy stronger juice (12mg) and medium (6mg) of the same flavour. Start on the heavier one and the mix the 2 to go down to a lower level. Or stay at 12mg, plenty do.

Welcome to the forum and good luck with the conversion!!!


----------



## Silver

wildheart said:


> I have been reading quite a bit of threads.... I will admit my head is now deurmekaar (spinning) and I feel further than closer to making a choice.
> 
> Details are I am a chain smoker, even wake up during the night to smoke. Been at it for 32 years now. Husband the same except he sleeps like a baby at night (me very jealous haha).
> 
> I was dying for a smoke inside East Rand Mall over the weekend when a couple walked past blowing 'smoke'. My eyes were glued to the puff of smoke and then I had to find an exit fast to go kill an analog. (My first time using that word!)
> 
> Husband has no idea that I want to change 'us' to vaping.... So I need something simple, effective, hassle free, as close to an analog as possible that doesn't give problems. In other words I want an analog in vapor style or as close as possible to it. We are both technical orientated so a bit of assembling or whatever will be ok as long as it is not too time consuming because I have non to my disposal. I did see suggestions for Eleaf - iStick Pico Kit and found it on thevapery. Would you recommend that to us as well and is thevapery the best site to buy from? We are currently on 12 mg tar so I need something similar, if there is something like that. Any suggestions please?
> 
> My goal is to get us both off analogs before we go to visit my daughter in Ireland in July.
> 
> Lastly I do not want to visit a shop, I prefer online shopping. Any suggestions will greatly be appreciated. Thanks.



Welcome to the forum @wildheart 
Where there's a will there's a way!

I can vouch for the Pico kit and many folk here also like the iJust S. 
Both are good. One is a small little thing and the other is a tube shape.
With the right coils in them and a high enough nicotine strength juice (say 12mg or 6mg) I think you will be just fine. Just make sure you try several juices to find a flavour you like.

Online vendors - there are plenty on the home page of this forum. 

All the best and let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

I agree with @boxerulez, getting a twisp device will be the closest thing to imitate that throat hit of an analog. People always say "BAAH TWISP IS #*@# and (@*&^$..Yes they are a bit pricey, yes there juices aren't the most flavorful, BUT if you a heavy smoker, there is nothing better than that feeling of 18mg nicotine liquid burning a hole in your chest to satisfy that craving. 

I honestly do not think I could have stopped the stinkies on 3mg juice, or I would have vaped 25 hours a day lol. Once you used to the vape experience, and do not feel the need for stinkies anymore, then I would suggest going for something with more power and clouds and that whole 9 yeards.

I know you said you do not like going to stores but what better way than to try a twisp at the kiosk and going to try another device at a vape shop and seeing which one you prefer instead of buying something and it doesn't work for you.

Just my 2cents and all the best on your vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## craigb

Imtiaaz said:


> I honestly do not think I could have stopped the stinkies on 3mg juice



4 1/2 months in and 6mg is still my happier place. 3mg - may as well be breathing fresh mountain air.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Imtiaaz said:


> I know you said you do not like going to stores but what better way than to try a twisp at the kiosk and going to try another device at a vape shop and seeing which one you prefer instead of buying something and it doesn't work for you.
> 
> Just my 2cents and all the best on your vaping journey.



Have to agree with going to a reputable dealer in your area so you can try different devices and liquids before you buy... start out with what works the best for you.

No experience with a Twisp, but I have 4 Pico's. They are excellent inexpensive mods. If you get the kit it will come with a Melo III Mini tank that uses coil heads of various Ω values. The best of these coils last a long time and that helps offset their cost. When I ran my 10 tanks that can use the Vaporesso cCells I used .9Ω, but lots of folks there in SA use lower Ω value as well. I have lots of mods, but always take a Pico or two when I go out to run errands.




Good Luck to both of you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wildheart

Thank you all for your replies and advice. I read a few threads on the forum where people said they are not happy with twisp anymore. Regardless of their reasons that seed is now planted in my head ugh. Thanks for the liqued advice

I didn't know that you can try out the different products at the vendors! Thank you for your 2 scents! 

I will then be searching for a vendor in east rand, any recommendations?


----------



## craigb

Vapeking at stoneridge/greenstone - very friendly and knowledgeable
Vaperite in Bedfordview is also very good


----------



## William Vermaak

Twisp is a good starting point, but it's satisfying for a couple of months, then you'll want something better. I'm sure that most of the older vapers on here started with a Twisp and then moved on. I agree with everyone else. Rather go with the IJust-S or the Pico. They are awesome.

On the juice I also agree. Start with 6mg and go from there.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Im just echoing what has already been said.
From reading your OP i think the Twisp clearo 2 is a great Device and exactly what you are looking for.

But please one thing to keep in mind in regards to juice , never and i mean never.... Go and buy china mall kak juice.

You will be back on cigs before you even finish your first tank of kak china mall juice.

And welcome to the forum @wildheart , we have a great community hear always ready to help out in any way possible.

Vape on...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashley A

My friend tried the Twisp a few months ago but it got chucked into the drawer. I took a chance and got him the Pico kit for Xmas. He's now now smoking 10 cigarettes per day down from 35 so I'd say it was a good bet. Only thing is he is using the 18mg Twisp Tobacco juice since the 3mg fruit and desert flavours I gave him wasn't hitting the spot. 

Note: he is smoking Styvie red cigarettes though at 18mg I think so it is stronger.

On a side note, strange thing is we used to smoke the same thing but I thought I was gonna die when I tried the the 18mg juice in it but I also started on 18mg juice almost 3 years ago and I could only smoke stuff that still tasted kinda like a cigarette.


----------



## RichJB

Congrats on your decision, @wildheart. Rather than being apprehensive that you might pick the wrong gear, or confused by the huge range available, I would urge that you feel nothing other than excitement. You are embarking on the most rewarding journey you will ever make. You will make mistakes and regret some purchases, we all do especially initially. But you will also find your happy place in your own time. You have been given good advice, and know that ALL the gear that has been recommended to you is a thousand times better than smoking. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## GregF

@boxerulez @Imtiaaz are right. If you want something as close to an analog in feel, then a twisp or twisp type device is probably the way to go. Honestly I don't know how long you will stick with it though until you move on to something else. You wont go wrong with a Pico but it will feel awkward in your hand to start with.
Just remember that vaping will help you stop smoking but vaping is not smoking. Each have their own quirks and nuances. The first time you held a cigarette in your fingers it felt awkward but you got used to it very quickly.
The same applies to any vape gear you decide to go with.
Good luck with your journey, you wont be sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## wildheart

You guys are really awesome! I cant thank you enough and I will be visiting stoneridge, thanks CraigB, with all the recommendations written down. 

I am excited! Must just get over the 'inform hubby' hurdle....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

As per above - the only other suggestion is to take him with you to the local Vape shop and let him (and you) touch, feel and taste all the various goodies on offer. He will like seeing like minded, normal people there and feel more comfortable that way. 

Most vape stores will have sample juice and equipment for you to try out in store. You can then narrow down your selection and choose the best set-up for you.

Have fun!!!!


----------



## MrDeedz

wildheart said:


> You guys are really awesome! I cant thank you enough and I will be visiting stoneridge, thanks CraigB, with all the recommendations written down.
> 
> I am excited! Must just get over the 'inform hubby' hurdle....


Stoneridge is the bomb, wayne and brandon are 2 legend lads.


----------



## Anneries

Good luck with kicking the habit. I personally started with 12mg Liqua tobacco juices to get me completely off the stinkies. I vary between the 3mg for desserts, 6mg tobaccos and then 12mg Liqua for that day when I feel I need to stink up the place. Monday comming will be 5 months completely off analogs and 6 months vaping. 
IF you go for something like an iJust or Pico for your starting device, and you want to upgrade, head over to the classifieds and sell them there, or keep them as a backup. 
Keep on asking questions, this forum really helped me get where I am currently and I learn everyday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice

Congrats on the decision @wildheart , the big question you have to answer in your search for the device would be direct-lung (DL) or mouth-to-lung (MTL) The best way to describe it is: when you smoke, do you try and pull the smoke directly into your lung (use lung power to pull on the cig) or do you pull with your mouth, and from there transfer the smoke into your lungs (use mouth suction power) If it's DL I can suggest the Pico, whereas the Twisp is more suited to MTL. But you should preferably try to get to a vape store as per @Spydro 's suggestion and try for yourself. Good luck, we'll be keeping our eyes peeled for your story and progress. And well be quietly cheering you on all the way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Here you go. Situated in Benoni.
In his and hers colours as well.

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...new-bronze-istick-pico-75w-tc-melo-3-mini-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Firstly well done on wanting to make the change, that is the right mindset to have.

Secondly, I agree with the Pico being a great starter kit and mod however I feel as if it won't be close enough to an actual cigarette.
I would recommend something like the AIO to start with, it is a lot simpler and cheaper initially and has a warmer and tighter pull.

To sum it up, I feel the Pico excels at a loose draw (similar to a Hubbly, a lot more clouds and flavour too).
The AIO is more like a cigarette I believe, tighter and warmer and less clouds and the flavour on the AIO is not as great / intense as on the Pico.

Links to the AIO:
http://vapeclub.co.za/products/joyetech-aio-kit
http://vapeclub.co.za/products/joyetech-aio-pro-kit

Pick either of them as they offer practically the same vape experience, one has a better battery (the pro kit).

Alternatively stop by one of the amazing vape shops near your area and try out a few devices, if you are able to handle and enjoy a looser pull - something like a Pico then I would recommend going for a Pico or similar device.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb

PsyCLown said:


> Firstly well done on wanting to make the change, that is the right mindset to have.
> 
> Secondly, I agree with the Pico being a great starter kit and mod however I feel as if it won't be close enough to an actual cigarette.
> I would recommend something like the AIO to start with, it is a lot simpler and cheaper initially and has a warmer and tighter pull.
> 
> To sum it up, I feel the Pico excels at a loose draw (similar to a Hubbly, a lot more clouds and flavour too).
> The AIO is more like a cigarette I believe, tighter and warmer and less clouds and the flavour on the AIO is not as great / intense as on the Pico.
> 
> Links to the AIO:
> http://vapeclub.co.za/products/joyetech-aio-kit
> http://vapeclub.co.za/products/joyetech-aio-pro-kit
> 
> Pick either of them as they offer practically the same vape experience, one has a better battery (the pro kit).
> 
> Alternatively stop by one of the amazing vape shops near your area and try out a few devices, if you are able to handle and enjoy a looser pull - something like a Pico then I would recommend going for a Pico or similar device.



A warning about the AIO. while it is an awesome device to get you off the stinkies, you will out grow it very quickly, and by the sounds of how much you guys smoke, you might need to buy 2 each.

Its what got me off the smokes, but was very frustrating when the damn thing was charging. And having to charge it after each vape break because I was chaining it hard.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Imtiaaz said:


> I agree with @boxerulez, getting a twisp device will be the closest thing to imitate that throat hit of an analog. People always say "BAAH TWISP IS #*@# and (@*&^$..Yes they are a bit pricey, yes there juices aren't the most flavorful, BUT if you a heavy smoker, there is nothing better than that feeling of 18mg nicotine liquid burning a hole in your chest to satisfy that craving.
> 
> I honestly do not think I could have stopped the stinkies on 3mg juice, or I would have vaped 25 hours a day lol. Once you used to the vape experience, and do not feel the need for stinkies anymore, then I would suggest going for something with more power and clouds and that whole 9 yeards.
> 
> I know you said you do not like going to stores but what better way than to try a twisp at the kiosk and going to try another device at a vape shop and seeing which one you prefer instead of buying something and it doesn't work for you.
> 
> Just my 2cents and all the best on your vaping journey.


Well said bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ

This title seemed so dirrrrrrty...  What you think eh @Cespian ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine

Hi there @wildheart . A warm welcome to this forum.

There are many different opinions. My advice is simple. Go into a reputable vape shop and talk to the most experienced sales person you can find. Try out stuff in the shop. Some shops will even let you have a vape off a "test" unit. Then you can feel what you are getting into. You may part with a lot of money if you buy online for the first time, and you may be disapointed.

The problem with going the Twisp route is that about 90% of vapers drop the Twisp within the first month or two for something bigger and better. I did that. Jump straight into something like the Pico which is a great starter device. Start off with high nicotine and work down over the weeks.

Good luck and persevere.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak

ShamZ said:


> This title seemed so dirrrrrrty...  What you think eh @Cespian ?



Lmao @ShamZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Many a wise words have been spoken here. I would also recommend the Twisp Clearo/2 as a good mouth to lung atomiser. That’s if you don’t mind replacing the expensive coils every so often. The Clearo is what got me off the analogues completely but my more advanced gear is what has kept me off the analogues for just over 2 years now. What I would do is get a mod (the part that has the battery and electronics) that you are comfortable with. As a chain smoker you would want something with a good battery life, variable voltage and wattage. Maybe even a single 18650 battery and a spare battery with an external charger so that you don’t run out of power. There are advantages and disadvantages to both built in batteries and removable 18650 batteries. Then get a Twisp Clearo atomiser, coils and an Ego to 510 adapter. Prime (let the e-liquid soak) the coil properly and use the Clearo (1.8 ohm iirc) on said battery at around 8 to 10 watts. Just make sure you don’t burn the coil with too high wattage. With a Samsung Q30 or Sony VTC5 or 6 and at that wattage it will last you along time on a single charge.

Now comes the tricky part. The e-liquid. I’ve had good success with Twisp and Liqua e-liquids in my Clearo when I started so maybe give them a try. I`m not sure what nicotine level to recommend but those two come in 18mg varieties. You might want a high mg e-liquid as the Clearo is not as efficient delivering nicotine as the sub-ohm (atomisers that have a coil resistance of lower than 1 ohm) tanks. You should however not get dizzy or get headaches when vaping/chain vaping as this is a sign of nicotine overdose and you would need to cut back on your mg or the amount you vape. Just be sure to buy Liqua from reputable dealers as there are some cheap and nasty fakes doing the rounds. Get yourself to a Twisp kiosk and sample the variety of e-liquids that they usually have as testers to get a feel of what flavour you like.

Now for the good news or bad, depends on how you look at it. It`s not if but when the bug bites you will want to upgrade and get a better tank. You already have the mod so all you would need to do is get the tank, install the coils or build your own coils if it is a RTA (Rebuildable Tank Atomiser) pop it on to your mod, adjust the wattage/voltage to your liking and off you go. Just remember that the newer tanks vaporise nicotine more efficiently so you might want to cut back the nicotine level when you go this route.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel

I think it's important to point out to you that you are probably going to experience some coughing. The intensity of the cough will vary depending on the condition of your lungs. This is 100% normal, don't let it deter you from vaping. Persevere one puff at a time. DON'T STOP. Your body will get used to the vaping and thank you for your decision. I know it has been mentioned but buy quality juice as cheap and nasty can make vaping sh%t and short.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## spiv

wildheart said:


> I will then be searching for a vendor in east rand, any recommendations?



If you're in Kempton, check out Atomix Vapes https://www.atomixvapes.co.za/
I've only heard good things from them and their prices are great as well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

The name of this thread can be widely interpreted and could even make it to this thread 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reading-forum-as-a-non-vaper.t3991/unread

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## mavric69

wildheart said:


> Thank you all for your replies and advice. I read a few threads on the forum where people said they are not happy with twisp anymore. Regardless of their reasons that seed is now planted in my head ugh. Thanks for the liqued advice
> 
> I didn't know that you can try out the different products at the vendors! Thank you for your 2 scents!
> 
> I will then be searching for a vendor in east rand, any recommendations?



@wildheart - welcome and pls dont feed the animals... 

one other thing to remember... and im sure a lot of ex cig smokers (like myself) experienced this and i gave the same advice to other stinkie smokers that started vaping.. firstly, its going to be difficult to drop the stinkies if u going to smoke cigs and vape at the same time.. so much like a drug addict, u have to want to stop... kicking an addiction becomes that much more easier once u WANT it for yourself, not because someone is forcing you... so for your husband it might be a bit more harder, because you already MADE THAT DECISION.. secondly, vaping is NOT smoking... meaning, your pallet and throat will probably (in most cases) feel a little weird and you might even cough a little... i experience the cough and what seemed like a feeling of a throat infection (slightly).. But dont fret, this i just your pallet and tongue and throat getting use to vapour instead of smoke.. push through, it took me 2 days to adapt.. some took long where some didnt even go through that... then after a few days or weeks of vaping (exclusively) you might get some withdrawals... 

so to recap:

1. Dont dual vape/smoke - will take much longer to kick the stinkies
2. Push through any weird feeling on ur pallet and tongue etc... 
3. Ditto what the others said regarding the device and juice.. esp the device... it would serve you best to go the Pico/iJust S route.. these are devices u can keep for a while before wanting to upgrade... 
4. It could become a tad (lol) expensive, this hobby we have... but its money spent more uhm, healthily, instead of giving ur dosh to Big Tobacco

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

To quit I used 3mg juice in a Melo tank. It was tough but the flavor kept me going. Might take a few tries to find the right setup but nothing beats being smoke free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mavric69




----------



## wildheart

So much useful info! Thank you guys and thanks for the name of the place in Kempton. Love these, http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...new-bronze-istick-pico-75w-tc-melo-3-mini-kit, wish I saw it before I went to the shop at stoneridge. 

Leigh was so helpful and spent a lot of time with us, choosing and explaining the products. We got the iStick Pico, extra batteries and double charger. We took an assortment of flavors at 6mg. I am currently using the hazelnut cigar which I LOVE and hubby is on the Pina Colada. 

I had my last smoke yesterday before we entered Vapor King!  I woke up twice last night for my usual smoke and took a few vapors and fell asleep again. Finally no worry that I am going to set everything alight falling asleep with a burning smoke! 

Husband says he loves it too. However, I am a bit suspicious..... His liquid is almost at the same spot as what it was when we filled it at the shop and his battery is still full. My second battery is halfway and my liquid is halfway... I used his just now (saving mine haha) and we could clearly see how his liquid went down. 

What is your thoughts on this? Should I rather go for higher than 6mg so that I do not need it constantly - saving liquid and battery? Or is it normal how mine is running out and it is my husband that needs less than me? It can also be that he is smoking out of sight hahaha but he just promised me that he also had his last smoke yesterday at 16:20 with me. 

I am so glad I joined because if I didn't I still would have smoked.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## craigb

wildheart said:


> It can also be that he is smoking out of sight



Give it a couple of days for your sense of smell to return and you will know for sure 

Congrats on kicking the smokes.

You can try some higher nic liquid, just for now, to scratch the itch, but I'm sure it will not be for too long. Also keep in mind your are breaking the cigarette habit now, so your muscle memory could still be reverting to the smoking routine for a little while.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Awesome stuff @wildheart ! Your husband might not be enjoying it as much as he says he is, and that has to be okay as well! For a lot of us we smoked and vaped at the beginning. It took me a month of owning a vape to stop the cigarettes completely. Also, if he isn't loving it, then he must say why, it might be the flavour, or the kick he needs, many things that if you know we can fix!

If you still feel like you need that "kick", then get some higher nic juices, but for a lot of us we vape all day everyday, on your kit I would probably empty that tank three times in a day, and I don't vape nearly as much as the other guys here!


----------



## MrDeedz

@wildheart : My opinion would be to focus on "U" being clean of the stinkies. Personally i think Once your hubby can see that you have actually overcomed it and only on the vape for days to weeks it will inspire him to change hopefully. Just Chill and enjoy the flavors and chucking clouds (even in front of him  with not a care in the world). 
Some advice: Make sure you always got a spare coil around and ample juice, and carry a car USB Car Charger to. been there done that and ended up going back to stinkies when I couldnt vape my Pico due to the above reasons.

Well Done and hope you enjoy Clouding 4 days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## craigb

MrDeedz said:


> got a spare coil around and ample juice, and carry a car USB Car Charger to



Should be rule #1 of vaping!!!


----------



## mavric69

MrDeedz said:


> @wildheart : My opinion would be to focus on "U" being clean of the stinkies. Personally i think Once your hubby can see that you have actually overcomed it and only on the vape for days to weeks it will inspire him to change hopefully. Just Chill and enjoy the flavors and chucking clouds (even in front of him  with not a care in the world).
> Some advice: Make sure you always got a spare coil around and ample juice, and carry a car USB Car Charger to. been there done that and ended up going back to stinkies when I couldnt vape my Pico due to the above reasons.
> 
> Well Done and hope you enjoy Clouding 4 days!



Fully agree, focus on yourself first.. as did I... like i said, with any addiction/addict, the person has to want it for themselves. No other outside influence will have an impact, unless there's kids in the house and one realizes the negative effects of 2nd hand stinkie smoke. In my case, my son didnt want to be in my arms after i took a smoke... so i made the decision damn near 3yrs ago.. Best decision I've ever made... 

But my wife was still smoking cigs.. and had the same skepticism I initially had. So, i made sure i had a small second device, fully set up, laying around the house... didnt hound her about it, didnt even hint at vaping... eventually she took a puff here n there... Here n there became more frequent.. then she started asking questions... then one day, i was vaping Gollums Apple (eLiquid Project) from Cartel and the house had this epic aroma... she wanted to taste it... rest as they say, is history...


----------



## wildheart

Thanks guys. I can see hubby from my office and I do see the vapor going and hear the occasional cough. I think the difference between the amount I am using and the amount he is using is that he always used to light a smoke and then let it sit while he is busy, so most times he only took a few drags and the rest burned out. Me on the other hand smoke while I am busy, I did not put my smoke down. So although we used to smoke the same amount of cigarettes a day I took, 13+ drags from my smoke and he only took +/- 5. 

Now with the vapor there is nothing burning out unused and that is why his is going slow and mine fast. Makes sense?

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

wildheart said:


> Thanks guys. I can see hubby from my office and I do see the vapor going and hear the occasional cough. I think the difference between the amount I am using and the amount he is using is that he always used to light a smoke and then let it sit while he is busy, so most times he only took a few drags and the rest burned out. Me on the other hand smoke while I am busy, I did not put my smoke down. So although we used to smoke the same amount of cigarettes a day I took, 13+ drags from my smoke and he only took +/- 5.
> 
> Now with the vapor there is nothing burning out unused and that is why his is going slow and mine fast. Makes sense?


Yup! That makes perfect sense!


----------



## Anneries

All I can say, from personal experience, do not make an issue if you husband have the occasional cigarette. My wife finally is at the point where she is vaping more than smoking. But I know if I forced her she would have taken alot longer.

It was a long battle, but since we used to smoke together, I stopped joining her on smoke breaks, or took a quick puff on my tank, blowing the sweet aromas of caramels, vanillas and tobacco in a big cloud over the porch, and go inside again, I do not have to stand outside in the sun or bad weather to finish a cigarette. 

AND secondly, make sure he gets a flavor that he actually likes. It took me almost 4 months to get my ADV but my wife was lucky enough to get hers after the second visit to the shops. That makes a big difference.


----------



## craigb

Anneries said:


> but since we used to smoke together, I stopped joining her on smoke breaks



We were exactly the same, and since she was now smoking by herself the whole time, my missus just up and stopped inhaling foreign substances completely.


----------



## boxerulez

wildheart said:


> So much useful info! Thank you guys and thanks for the name of the place in Kempton. Love these, http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...new-bronze-istick-pico-75w-tc-melo-3-mini-kit, wish I saw it before I went to the shop at stoneridge.
> 
> Leigh was so helpful and spent a lot of time with us, choosing and explaining the products. We got the iStick Pico, extra batteries and double charger. We took an assortment of flavors at 6mg. I am currently using the hazelnut cigar which I LOVE and hubby is on the Pina Colada.
> 
> I had my last smoke yesterday before we entered Vapor King!  I woke up twice last night for my usual smoke and took a few vapors and fell asleep again. Finally no worry that I am going to set everything alight falling asleep with a burning smoke!
> 
> Husband says he loves it too. However, I am a bit suspicious..... His liquid is almost at the same spot as what it was when we filled it at the shop and his battery is still full. My second battery is halfway and my liquid is halfway... I used his just now (saving mine haha) and we could clearly see how his liquid went down.
> 
> What is your thoughts on this? Should I rather go for higher than 6mg so that I do not need it constantly - saving liquid and battery? Or is it normal how mine is running out and it is my husband that needs less than me? It can also be that he is smoking out of sight hahaha but he just promised me that he also had his last smoke yesterday at 16:20 with me.
> 
> I am so glad I joined because if I didn't I still would have smoked.


Thats ok, if he is still smoking you will start smelling the evidence by saturday when your senses return to you...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wildheart

He went out to have the generator fixed and left his smokes behind. I saw that he even has the vape bag clipped onto his belt!  

We are not popular in the office anymore because I told the staff that they must smoke outside from now on....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## wildheart

How is that for commitment!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Great to read and hear @wildheart 
Let us know how its going
You guys are doing so well!!

As for the higher nic juice, maybe try a higher strength juice out and see how it goes for you. Each person is different. And it might help you for those times when you feel you need something stronger.

Otherwise, enjoy and keep on trying different liquids. There are loads of flavours, just try a few new ones each month and enjoy the journey


----------



## wildheart

Just a quick update. We are still happily vaping!  I still have not broken the habit of wanting to take my smokes and ashtray and look for my lighter. It just last a few seconds every now and then. Hubby doesn't miss anything and look at me weird when I tell him what I am 'missing'. We do not even bring our smokes to work since Friday.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## craigb

wildheart said:


> Just a quick update. We are still happily vaping!  I still have not broken the habit of wanting to take my smokes and ashtray and look for my lighter. It just last a few seconds every now and then. Hubby doesn't miss anything and look at me weird when I tell him what I am 'missing'. We do not even bring our smokes to work since Friday.



hahaha - and we were worried about how HE would take to the conversion!!!!

Congrats guys, a little bit more of a mission and then the worst is behind you!!!!


----------



## mavric69

wildheart said:


> Just a quick update. We are still happily vaping!  I still have not broken the habit of wanting to take my smokes and ashtray and look for my lighter. It just last a few seconds every now and then. Hubby doesn't miss anything and look at me weird when I tell him what I am 'missing'. We do not even bring our smokes to work since Friday.



well done guys..


----------



## MrDeedz

Some new warning signs for the office for u lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ

craigb said:


> hahaha - and we were worried about how HE would take to the conversion!!!!
> 
> Congrats guys, a little bit more of a mission and then the worst is behind you!!!!


This forum corrupted me. I read the above as "..how High End would make the conversion..."

Congrats you two, and all the best on your journey!


----------



## Clouds4Days

ShamZ said:


> This forum corrupted me. I read the above as "..how High End would make the conversion..."
> 
> Congrats you two, and all the best on your journey!



We read it right bud @craigb just typed it wrong. He should be small caps or if in start of sentence H in Big caps and e in small.
High End is HE or is it H.E ?


----------

